
The ORII smart ring lets you control your smartphone using only your voice - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/21/orii-smart-ring/
======
voidz
\- "Ok, google!"

\- _3 seconds later..._ bhleep!

\- "Define irri" _beepbeep_

\- _looks at screen_ . o O (hmm some kind of timeout.. let's push that mic
button on the screen)

\- _presses button_ bleep!

\- "Define irrit" _bleebeep! Screen turns white_

\- _6 seconds later_ 'irrit' google search results.

Yeah... I'm gonna save myself the blood pressure increase and pass on this
marvellous opportunity.

